# tim armes galeries and publish services



## grosloulou (Jan 22, 2011)

hallo,
just purchased two Tim's galeries but understand nothing.
First I don't understand publish services.
I chhose imapct galery, enter my account, password (i check the checkbox and a red warning appears saying it is published in preset no idea if dangerous or not), i choose a subfolder.
a galery1 folder is created but i do nothing with it because i just select two images and go to web module in which i chhose filmstrip template.
in upload panel, even if i am in tim module, my publish setting is not shown.
fortunately i made a preset. i load it and my password has disappeared and lr wants to create a photo subfolder instead of the one i defined earlier.
i upload 40 pictures which takes a while (i am sure resizing in lr and upload with filezilla would be faster) and go to my website/photos. i have a error message saying I have not used the publish services.

Not clear !!! documentation on tim's site is not clear too for a first start

thanks for tips and tricks
best regards

marc


----------



## Sverre (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi,

You only use the WEB module to set up the design of your WEB site. The picture you select when you are in the WEB module is only used as an example when you choose the different parameters. When you are satisfied you save this parameters as a template. You don't generate your WEB site from the WEB module but you reference the preset you made in the publish service.

http://photographers-toolbox.com/products/wspp.php?sec=design


----------



## grosloulou (Feb 12, 2011)

ah, ok, it works fine now.
it is very long process even for 10 images and we see all tasks in lr status.
compared to ttg galeries, it is now possible to add one image without resending all stuff.
However, suppose a crash of the pc or, as it occured for unknown reasons last time when i updated from 3.2 to 3.3, i have lost many links, passwords for activation,... and we must resend all.
Isn't it possible, if we know we will always export to 960x640 images, to export in a collection 960x640 while inclusing in the catalog in a separate tim armes collection and give this collection to tim armes galeries and say service publish in 960x640 so it doesn't resize but only upload all or updates

best regards
marc


----------

